# My Extreme Ryu



## lazyjr52 (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is my extreme I got from Bobby last August...


When I first got him






And some recent


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jun 7, 2009)

great looking extreme! can't wait to get mine!


----------



## FoxxCola (Jun 7, 2009)

I have the same leash! lol very nice colour.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 7, 2009)

i want one of those so bad!!!! maybe next year


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 7, 2009)

Holy cow he's white!


----------



## BOOZER (Jun 7, 2009)

THATS a good looker!!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 8, 2009)

REAL NICE I GOT TO GET ME ONE


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks everybody! Yeah I gota say I love his color also 

And thanks Bobby. He is deff alot calmer than my normal Nami. 

Im going to have to get him a another harness soon as that one he is getting a little tight lol. Anyone know of any good harness that fits larger lizards?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 8, 2009)

Man you done a fine job with him, he is one sexy dude for sure!! :shock:


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 9, 2009)

He looks awesome!!!!


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Bobby and DaveDragon. :mrgreen:


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 9, 2009)

lazyjr52 said:


> Im going to have to get him a another harness soon as that one he is getting a little tight lol. Anyone know of any good harness that fits larger lizards?


We use the same harnesses. They make they fairly large, or you can get a piece of leather and make your own.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jun 9, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> lazyjr52 said:
> 
> 
> > Im going to have to get him a another harness soon as that one he is getting a little tight lol. Anyone know of any good harness that fits larger lizards?
> ...



Cool I never thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Bodner (Jun 9, 2009)

Where do you get those harnesses?...Thanks, Mike


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 10, 2009)

Mike Bodner said:


> Where do you get those harnesses?...Thanks, Mike


This is what we use. 

http://www.reptilesupply.com/index.php?cName=Leashes+&+Harnesses&cPath=122


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah thats the same one I have.....


----------



## k412 (Jun 10, 2009)

Great pictures!
What a beautiful animal!


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jun 10, 2009)

k412 said:


> Great pictures!
> What a beautiful animal!


Thanks!


----------



## Dom3rd (Jun 11, 2009)

i love the color now i am going to want another Tegu.....


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jun 11, 2009)

Haha! I think you have an addiction lol.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jun 11, 2009)

That's 1 studly GU!!!


----------



## hailo (Jun 12, 2009)

looking at these pics makes it even harder to wait for me. that animal is awesome congrats


----------

